# Which personality group of animals would you fit in?



## Therhodian (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello, 

Probably a topic like this might exist somewhere in the back-back-back archives, but I do not know. And I would like to make a new one because new life is always good, even if some people discussed it a year ago! With that said, which personality would you be in the animal crossing universe? 

Me myself I would say... I am a cranky villager! I am not really social in real life, I get annoyed fast and I always seem to be out of touch with people. I can also be very lazy though.... T_T 

But please discuss!


----------



## Born2BWild (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm lazy. I love to eat, lounge around, and hard work stresses me out.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 23, 2014)

I think smug or lazy. Probably both, but mostly smug.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Lazy


----------



## nard (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmm, probs lazy or uchi. Voting lazy, though.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm lazy for sure. Love to eat, hard to get motivated, all that fun stuff.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 23, 2014)

I am SO uchi...it's sad, really.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 24, 2014)

A uchi mainly since a lot of my friends see me as a big sister of sorts.

Also I have basically the same sleep schedule as a uchi villager lel getting up at 11:00 pm and going to bed at 3:00 am

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have some smug mixed in


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 24, 2014)

Cranky and Lazy mixed, so, Crazy. Haha


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lazy and smug, I like to be active but dont


----------



## biker (Nov 25, 2014)

Uchi here, the closest one.


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 25, 2014)

I voted for Peppy but I feel like I'd also fit in on being a Normal.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I would fall under Uchi since Im like the big sister/motherly figure in my group of friends.


----------



## Mints (Nov 25, 2014)

id be normal haha xD


----------



## oranje (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd be a lazy for sure. I'm a big procrastinator and I love food. Plus lazies are my favorite type of villager for the reason.


----------



## evoxpisces (Nov 25, 2014)

Cranky or Lazy. Probably moreso Lazy though I'm neither cranky nor lazy IRL. I just agree with most of the things those villager types say.


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 25, 2014)

Gaah I am the only cranky one!? :'( I wish I had at least one friend, aah well forget what I said.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 25, 2014)

Uchi, or maybe snooty?


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Pepppppppy!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2014)

Hard to pick just one hmm, 
A mix of uchi, normal, and lazy?
Uchi: I can be quite tomboyish and I have quite a few friends who see me as their sis
Plus... don't mess with me lol.
Normal:At the same time, I can be sorta quiet and in the corner reading a book. Soft-spoken sometimes.
Lazy: Laying around, eating, and being a child at heart lol


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 25, 2014)

Ehh, probably a mix of lazy and normal. I'm pretty relaxed and am a huge procrastinator, but I'm also generally very quiet and kind (according to my friends at least. ;w.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Either smug, peppy, or lazy.:3


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Pfff, there are so many Lazies here


----------



## Loriii (Nov 25, 2014)

Mix of Normal, Smug, Cranky and Lazy but mostly, Normal (I think)


----------



## SpatialSilence (Nov 25, 2014)

I said I was normal. By the looks of it, this website is full of very friendly chill people. 
(Seeing as the majority of voters are lazy, which are my favorite type of animal villagers)


----------



## Hipster (Nov 25, 2014)

Peppy, too many people say i'm too immature for my age! 

But really.. I'm always peppy!


----------



## Geoni (Nov 25, 2014)

Cranky but with some touches of lazy and jock.


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 26, 2014)

Dad said:


> Cranky but with some touches of lazy and jock.




High five! _O_


----------



## kml64 (Nov 26, 2014)

Occasionally cranky on certain days, but mostly, I'm normal. I love reading, and hanging out xD


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 27, 2014)

So we can conclude most gamers are lazy?


----------



## unintentional (Nov 27, 2014)

Cranky, even though I'm a girl.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

I relate to lazies, snooties, and normals, but I most fit in as a cranky. Chief reminds me of myself in so many ways.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 28, 2014)

I would say Uchi, although I can definitely be cranky and lazy sometimes. XD That being said, my sleep patterns are probably the same as a Normal villager, as I go to bed really early and wake up really early.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 28, 2014)

Smug,
I would be that villager to mention loving anime themes.
that's still my favorite part of smug villagers, but Zell only said it once, no one else has mentioned it! At all! >.<


----------



## Mango (Nov 28, 2014)

cranky smug or lazy

votin for cranky tho


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Normal. I'm a little bit of everything, so I don't think I would fall into one major category unfortunately.


----------

